# REHOME: Illinois- RESOLVED



## Kristinpsc (Apr 18, 2007)

Sadly i am looking for a new home for my cutiemax. I was recent;ly hospitalized for asthma and the docs say i canthave max in my room. I live with my parents and there is no where elseshe can go. Max is a awesome bunny who loves to be pet. 

Anyone intrested, ill send u pics and tell you more.

So sad to have to do this, Kristin


----------



## Kristinpsc (Apr 18, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my little max. Max is a great rabbit!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 18, 2007)

Max is adorable. I'm so sorry you have to part with her. 

Do you know if she's spayed? How old is she? How long have you had her?


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm sorry you have to part with her. Can we havemore info about her? Spayed, age, any health problems, litter boxtrained? Does she get along with other bunnies, dogs, and kids?


----------



## Kristinpsc (Apr 18, 2007)

I have had max 2 and a half years. Max is a boywho has not been spayed, yet shows no signs of that. He is litter boxtrained very well. A few months a go Max had a uraniary infection butwas syringe fed and bounced back soo quick, thank God. 

Max is around 3 to 3 and a half years old, he was so little when i got him, so cute. 

Not sure how he gets along with other animas. He loves people, and ifyou lay on the ground and call max, he will come running to you! Aslong as you stay petting him, he wont leave your side. 

Im writing this still in disbelief that i have to let him go, its not right! 

Any other questions im happy to answer. Hes got a huge cage i built that anyone can have as well.


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 18, 2007)

I am confused..... is Max a male orfemale? I know your last post said male but most of what youhave posted refers to Max as a she//her. Can you pleaseclarify if Max is male or female and neutered or spayed? Itwould really help since I do know someone looking for a female,preferably spayed. Can you travel to deliver the bunny ifnecessary?


----------



## Kristinpsc (Apr 19, 2007)

Max is a boy. Max has always been a girl in myeyes, always a she, because when i first got max, i was told max was ashe. Even by my first vet, they said max was a she. I got used to say"SHE" WhenI took max to another vet, I was told and showedotherwise, max is ALL male and not nuetered

Sorry for the confuson,.


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks so much for letting me know. Iunderstand the confusion. We once took in a stray cat wethought was a she - had what appeared to be a spay scar. Wecalled her Emily. Years later we found out 'Emily' must havebeen very ill with urinary crystals prior to coming to us.'She' had a perineal urethostomy so it only appeared he was a'she'. The 'spay' scar was probably from a prior bladdersurgery because Mister Emily tended to develop benign bladdertumors. It took 4 vets to finally figure it out with the aidof strong light and a dazor magnifier.

I will ask around because Max seems to be such a greatbunny.The person I was checking for is definitelylooking for a female.


----------



## Haley (Apr 19, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear about this! Are there anyoptions like bringing in a HEPA filter or having someone shake out thehay for you? I have really bad asthma as well and I have 2 buns in myroom. I just take lots of meds and use a filter. Would it be worth ashot? I know how much you love him. This must be really hard. 

If you reallycannot keep him, hopefullywe can helpfind him a home. Did you try contacting any rabbit rescues near you tosee if any of them would allow you to put him up for adoption on theirwebsites? Some places will allow you to foster and put him up foradoption that way. 

Another good idea is to post on bulletin boards at vet clinics. Or youcan try the classifieds on craigslist.com or petfinder.com. Just makesure you ask for a fee and screen very thoroughly.

I wish I had room for him. Hes such a beautiful little guy.


----------



## katt (Apr 19, 2007)

i wish i was in reasonable driving distance from you

our apartment is small, but he is sooo cute.

let us know how the search is comming. if you become desperate torehome him, and we can get him closer to me, i would take him in atleast untill a forever home could be found, if not to stay with me. . .i normally am not looking to add fosters or even another rabbit, butsince he is around the same age as winnie and herman. . .i wouldn'tmind so much.

i have such a soft spot for lops.

i too suggest vets offices. . . they are great for finding new homes. . .


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 19, 2007)

Where in IL are you?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 19, 2007)

I have to agree with what Haley said. You shouldtry to do everything possible to work with your asthma so that you cankeep Max. He looks like such a special bunny to you.

I am allergic to the pickles and the juice at work, so I can't prepthem (incase the juice splashes at me) and people have to squeeze theheck out of the pickle slices to make sure there is NO extra juice sothat I don't break out in this certain spot on my arm. I also have towear two pairs of gloves when handling the pickles.

Yes, pickles and rabbits are different....but there should be a way foryou to keep your little Max (like I was able to keep my job), and wecan all help you figuer out how .






_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Kristinpsc (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone for al your kind words!!! Ilive in the subarbs of chicago, about 30 minutes away from downtown.Thanks also for the other suggestions, illl look into them all forSURE! 

Keep me posted, and ill do the same, thanks again for being to nice and helpful


----------



## Charliesangel888 (Apr 19, 2007)

Kristinpsc, you have a PM. Please reply as soon as you can!


----------



## Charliesangel888 (Apr 22, 2007)

Again, another PM for you!


----------



## Kristinpsc (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi again. just updating. I have tried a feworganizations in my area but so far all of them are full and notcurrently taking any animals in. 

So if anyone is intrested let me know, im willing to drive a little. Ijust want max to go to a good home. thanks for listening.


----------



## Haley (Apr 30, 2007)

Charliesangel888, are you interested??

Kristen, did you try any of the suggestions for helping to cope withbunnies and allergies? How are you doing with him still inyour home?


----------



## Kristinpsc (May 1, 2007)

Actually max was moved to the garage and my momand I cleaned out my room. I had to stop halfway through because westirred up so much dander or particles it was hard to breath so thatwas sad. 

Max is in the garage right now. Unfortunately we cant keep max therecause theres really no room in there, its just temporary. I think mynext step is to post a clasified on petfinder. 

I was just hoping someone would be interested from here because i wouldtrust someone from here way more then someone else. I mean if your onthis forum you love bunnys!!


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (May 1, 2007)

Kristinpsc, you have a pm. ^.^

RaE


----------



## katt (May 1, 2007)

if we could get him up to me, i could foster him. . . untill a new home is found forever

i don't think i could keep him, because he isn't spayed, but i could atleast offer a home for a while, until a new one could be found. . .

let me know if there is anything i could do to help!


----------



## Haley (Jun 20, 2007)

Just to update:

Max is doing well staying with me as a foster. My boyfriend has really taken to him. He has a huge 5x3 NIC pen and he just lounges around all day. We keep saying he reminds us of a puppy. Hes so sweet and gentle.


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 24, 2007)

That is good to hear. Do you think you are going to keep him for good?


----------



## Haley (Jun 24, 2007)

hmm I dont think so, but we will keep him until he finds a home. My boyfriend said theres no way he's letting him go to the shelter. 

My mom has a friend who has a single girl lop who she spoils to death. Im going to try to work on her to bring her girl over to meet Max. She is an absolute bunny slave and would be a great fit for Max. She says she doesnt have room for another but Im gonna try and convince her its the same as having one when you havea bonded pair. We'll see..


----------

